# Yep, it's a "friendliest" torts recap thread.



## Mgridgaway (Nov 4, 2011)

Just for fun I was trying to find out what the friendliest tort species are. Of course by which I mean the ones that are most likely to follow you around because they're hungry...

Here's what I have so far:
Sulcatas
Russians
Redfoots
Possibly Greeks/Hermanns?

Let me know what you have to say!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 4, 2011)

I think its about size, the bigger the tortoise the less afraid they are and the more likely they are to either follow you or just check out what your doing.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 4, 2011)

My Erosa Hingebacks are my personal first place getter, even beating out my sulcatas.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 4, 2011)

Both of my Greeks are friendly... and my two of my leopards.. they will come investigate whenever I am doing stuff! The leopards even let me rub their head and little necks hehe..


----------



## cherylim (Nov 4, 2011)

My Hermann's is a bit hit-and-miss. Sometimes, he practically begs to come out of his table, sit on my lap and have me stroke his head and neck. Other times, he makes it very clear that he doesn't want anything to do with me, and hides in his shell. 

Moody adolescent years, I think.


----------



## wellington (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a 8 month old Leopard. He let's me kiss is face and will climb up to my neck and cuddle in the crease between my neck and shoulder. Very friendly for so young. Can't wait to see what else he/she will do when bigger.


----------



## The Adjustor (Nov 4, 2011)

wellington said:


> I have a 8 month old Leopard. He let's me kiss is face and will climb up to my neck and cuddle in the crease between my neck and shoulder. Very friendly for so young. Can't wait to see what else he/she will do when bigger.



That sounds very cute, but I would just like to make sure you are aware that kissing a tortoise is a very easy way to contract salmonella...


----------



## wellington (Nov 4, 2011)

The Adjustor said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 8 month old Leopard. He let's me kiss is face and will climb up to my neck and cuddle in the crease between my neck and shoulder. Very friendly for so young. Can't wait to see what else he/she will do when bigger.
> ...



No worries, I should be dead by know if salmonella was that easy to catch from tortoises, turtles, any reptile or animal. As a kid I used to handle every crawling thing that I could, and kissed all my animals, chickens, ducks, horses, rabbits, pig, many more and as a kid didn't care if I washed my hands or not. Of course as an adult, I do wash my hands, however, I should still be dead. I kiss my tort, lizard, dog, cat, bird. The biggest germs I worry about are the people you get introduced 
to and they want to kiss you, you know the kind I am talking about, they always have to kiss you hello, those are the germs I worry about, never the animal ones.
Thanks for the concern though.


----------



## Tccarolina (Nov 4, 2011)

*RE: Yep, it's a "friendliest" torts recap thread.*

Hermann's have been friendlier than Greeks for me, but I do have one female Greek named Dotty that ALWAYS comes racing out to investigate. She's always hoping for a grape leaf. If she doesn't get that, she starts sampling toes!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 4, 2011)

I think it all depends upon how much the handler handles them as they're growing up.


----------



## Mgridgaway (Nov 4, 2011)

*RE: Yep, it's a "friendliest" torts recap thread.*

Yvonne, what would you consider a good amount of handling? I hold Darwin 4-5 times per week for about 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 4, 2011)

3 of my Hermann's torts (Jennifer, Ophelia and Ptolemy) are extremely friendly, my youngest/smallest (Apollonia) is a bit shy, but she's finally coming out of her shell (pardon the pun  ), due to a lot of petting and tasty bribes...Hermann's torts tend to be fearless in captivity, much like a sulcata, but w/o the possibility of a hernia.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 4, 2011)

Bob is the friendliest and most personable tort I ever met...


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 4, 2011)

My male CDT is super friendly!!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 5, 2011)

*RE: Yep, it's a "friendliest" torts recap thread.*

Tiago is not afraid atal,
When i am making abit of noise in the same room he will try investigate and escape his table! 

**My vote Redfoots!**


----------



## stells2 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a few groups of tortoises... and each have an individual that is more excepting of humans than the others...


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 5, 2011)

My male sulcatas are real friendly/inquisitive .. If they see me through the glass door of there enclosure they come quick..and if I walk in.. They follow me around like my dogs...

The other day when I was working in Tinys enclosure I had to temp place him in a XXL dog crate... As he was constantly underfoot vying For attention..And if I petted him he would do the dance....


----------



## zesty_17 (Nov 5, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I think it all depends upon how much the handler handles them as they're growing up.



i agree, all of the ones i have raised from babies are like puppies. The adopted adults tolerate me, but don't seek me out. people are shocked when they see the little box turtle that i bring as my dog to our weekly yappy hours. lol. she is my dog!


----------



## Neal (Nov 7, 2011)

emysemys said:


> I think it all depends upon how much the handler handles them as they're growing up.



I would say the same.

To add: There are a lot of factors such interaction with humans in general, health of the animal, wild caught vs. captive bred etc. I think we have exhausted the topic of tortoise personality on this forum in other threads.


----------



## nematoad1998 (Dec 10, 2011)

*RE: Yep, it's a "friendliest" torts recap thread.*

I also think leopards are very friendly my leopard year old leopard will go right up to my dog and attempt to cuddle him and also shows no fear of humans


----------



## DeanS (Dec 10, 2011)

When I worked at SD Zoo...I would hang out with the Galaps when I got off work...and I have NEVER seen one get aggressive on a human...somewhere in all my Dad's stuff, there's a picture (or two) of me riding a Galap at the SD children's zoo back in the 60s...also me feeding peanuts to the elephants. Yes...they did that back then.

Now...Aladar is going to be 10 in August. He's already flashed a few times in the last year or so! But, he shows no aggression to the smaller torts...even Climber, who, although only two (and the only other male), is growing by leaps and bounds...and we joke that he's gonna be bigger than Aladar by the time he's 5. Nope! Aladar loves everyone...human, tort and dog alike! In fact, when I put Max out...his first instinct is to go stand guard over all the torts!


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought tiago was friendly...but i got a female cherry yesterday and she is constantly climbing until you stroke her head...
My mother was tickling her head in the bathtub ( not together obviosuly  ) she fell asleep


----------



## mytwotortys (Dec 15, 2011)

*RE: Yep, it's a "friendliest" torts recap thread.*

My oldest hermanns is the friendliest tort you've ever met, if you get her out of the vivarium and put her on the floor to roam she makes a beeline for the nearest pair of feet! She lets you stroke her head, neck (her favourite stroking place ) and shell without hiding, and you can kiss her head and shell, she loves a cuddle and will climb all over you if you lay down and put her on your stomach! I love both of them, my youngest tort won't properly bite you, just nibble your finger, and when she knows who you are, she's all over you! Theyre both the nosiest little creatures you could ever dream up! Whenever I'm reading a book with them on my stomach, they turn around and investigate what I'm doing, it's hilarious!!!! I swear my biggest can read too lol!!


----------



## terryo (Dec 15, 2011)

I only have Box Turtles and Cherry Heads, and I've seen them being curious and come to see what you are doing, or to see if you have food. If I dig in my turtle garden, they will actually try to climb on my hand to see what I'm planting or look for a worm. But I've never seen them want to cuddle or like to be handled too much. I have vivariums all over my house, and I don't put any barriers up so they can't see out of the glass. I interact with them whenever I pass by, so they are very used to me and others in my house. I really try not to handle them too much. They are very un-afraid, curious, and intelligent. But that's about it. I have friends who have different tortoises, and box turtles, and I still think they are looking for food, ........not affection or just curious . Just my opinion.


----------



## The Speedmister (Dec 19, 2011)

My Russian is incredibly friendly and sociable


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, between Cooper my 11 month old sully which I have had since he was 2 months, and Ophelia my 7 year old russian that I have only had 2 or 3 months, Cooper wins hands down. But here again Ophelia wasn't raised by me and my "odd" (I guess) ways. Have a good day!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Dec 19, 2011)

Russians russians all the way!


----------



## HerpDaDerp26TV (Dec 19, 2011)

*RE: Yep, it's a "friendliest" torts recap thread.*

I adore my Russians! They never nip or bite


----------



## Sammy (Dec 20, 2011)

*RE: Yep, it's a "friendliest" torts recap thread.*

My star is very friendly, she walks onto my palm. I have not seen her tucked into her shell before, usually just close her eyes when she gets scared (e.g antibiotics injection time). My Red foot is a little grumpy, only comes out for food. Any sudden movement she goes into her shell.


----------



## Shelly (Dec 24, 2011)

Since Desert Tortoise owners are limited to the areas in which the torts are native, they are very under represented in this poll.


----------



## JoeB (Dec 26, 2011)

I would add Aldabra to the list of friendly Torts that would follow you around for food.


----------

